# Cheapest 3G Data Card from iWEBLEAF At Rs. 1300



## Pratul_09 (Dec 16, 2010)

iWEBLEAF a small company of two intellectuals from Orissa is going to create a sort of history by launching the cheapest datacard in the history for just Rs. 1300.

Compared to market’s average price of 3G data card Rs. 2500, iWEBLEAF’s 3G data card which comes at half of that certainly will draw attention and lure more users to try highspeed wireless internet services on 3G network.

Interestingly, this is not another piece of Made-in-China gadget, rather it is made by two engineer students of Bhubaneswar’s Biju Patnaik University of Technology, Chandrasekhar Panda and Saswat Swain.

iWEBLEAF 3G HSDPA Data Card can offer upto 7.2Mbps download speed (HSDPA) and 384kbps upload speed. It also supports 2G network – GPRS/EDGE. It comes with genuine IMEI number and a SIM card slot, to use with any GSM operator.

It also has a microSD card slot to double the device as 4GB pen drive. Currently it is supporting data/sms/call function with USB 2.0 interface and can be used on any Windows (200/XP/Vista/7), Mac and Linux system. The device will autoinstall all required drivers and softwares, which includes a mobile TV application which offers 150+ channels, including three Odia channels, including the OTV, ETV and Naxatra TV free of cost without using any TV Tuner or any additional gadgets.

Not only that it can be used as WiFi Hotspot (with WEP encryption security) which can support upto 300 computer and 30 mobile phones at a time. All these come with warranty of 18 months. 

Though the young innovator duo think that this cheap data cards with WiFi hotspot facility can bring a broadband revolution in villages, I personally feel without any affordable 3G data plan that can not be achieved.

It should be remembered that Reliance, latest 3G operator in town says there will not be any tariff war on 3G market.

    One of the developer of the data card Mr. Saswat told that “We are really excited to bring this service for the common public but we need the intervention of the Government of Orissa, as this project will create direct as well as in direct employment opportunity in the state and towards research & development we need more focus and exposure. If the volume of this product is increased we can drastically reduce the product price to Rs. 900.”

These students have already wrote letters to the President of India, Prime Minister of India, Chief Minister of Odisha and also to the Department of Science of Technology, Odisha but unable to get any positive response from the state government.

Update: After an email conversion with Team iWEBLEAF it is confirmed that iWEBLEAF 3G DATA CARD can support upto 64Mbps download speed (HSPA+), but it can not be tested as most 3G enabled areas has either 3.6Mbps or 7.2Mbps HSDPA supported BTS. The device can offer maximum upload speed of 1.6Mbps. The chipset used in this iWEBLEAF 3G Data card is equivalent to Qualcomm’s new MDM8200 HSPA chipset.

Commerical production of the device has not been started, though iWEBLEAF expects to produce 2000 pc/week if funding from Orissa Govt can be obtained. Currently the company is in talk with Future Group, expecting retail launch end of this year. The device will be available on eZone, Gen M, M Bazaar, Future Axiom  and other retail chains of Future Group and hopefully it will also be sold via Future Group’s online store FutureBazaar.com.  They are also planning to provide EVDO Data card at a price of around Rs. 850 and 1X USB dongle at Rs. 600.

You can also reach Team iWebleaf on mobile, Chandrasekhar at +91-9853334919 and Saswat at+91-9438419742. 

Source : iWEBLEAF Comes With Cheapest 3G Data Card At Rs 1300


----------



## DeEpAk DhImAn (Dec 23, 2010)

its awesome........but it depends on the how many tower ar there of iwebleaf .....

and what is the rental charges ?????


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 23, 2010)

As I understand, it is not providing 3G services, only 3G modem/datacard compatible with other 3G service providers.

Arun


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2010)

^^ that's very great effort by the duos - kudos to them - only hitch is 3G tariff rates are still sky high.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Dec 24, 2010)

They need to be really lauded for their acheivement as indians do not have any foothold in mobile space. It has been more than 10 years we started using mobiles and still we do not have a fabrication lab in india. Compare it to china, they are a global hub for mobile chipsets with MTK taking the lead.


----------



## harshsaini (Dec 30, 2010)

hope to see u soon in market.


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 2, 2011)

Idea Net Setter is already available in market for Rs 1500 only problem is its operator locked, but it can be unlocked I have read it somewhere.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 3, 2011)

rahul_c said:


> Idea Net Setter is already available in market for Rs 1500 only problem is its operator locked, but it can be unlocked I have read it somewhere.



Dear just read the specs and then comment.


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 3, 2011)

Pratul_09 said:


> Dear just read the specs and then comment.



Oh didn't read it earlier completely, yes Idea one has less features.


----------

